

Harvard Narcissists With MBAs Killed Wall Street - lnguyen
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=a_ac69DqFutQ

======
gaius
_The answer is simple. Back then, they did not have the fancy computers
required to calculate exactly how strong a bridge must be. So an architect
made a bridge very, very strong_

That's not the entire reason. In the Roman Empire, an engineer was required to
stand under his bridge while a Legion marched over it. That was their beta
testing. His interests were therefore fully aligned with those of his end
users. On Wall Street, the interests of the bankers were not correctly aligned
with their investors. In other words, they didn't have any of their own skin
in the game.

